# Can't find a Tikka Super Varmint 270 WSM



## grover970 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been pounding the internet for one of these beauties and can't even find a actual MSRP. I've seen plenty of places advertising the varmint as a super varmint but I want the 'real' super varmint. Anyone know where I can get one?

http://www.tikka.fi/


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Can't say I've ever seen one on the shelf. Is this possibly one of the models/chamberings they don't import into the US?...


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

NDT is correct.
If you want to know what guns they import into the USA you'll have to go to the Beretta site. The site that you were looking at tikka.fi is only a finn site note the fi on the end.

Beretta is also Benelli, Sako and Tikka. 
https://www.berettausa.com/

Good luck trying to find one in 270. I think the only way you're going to do that is if you chamber ream a new barrel blank.

xdeano


----------

